# Golf Bloopers



## jeffyoung (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I thought it was great to begin by watching this hilarous Golf movie...! My Favourite on youtube!

Have a look if you are unhappy today ! :laugh:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried the link provided, but my computer AV protection said to stay away. Probably a safe view, but you never know. :dunno:


----------



## jeffyoung (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry for that...

That's bizarre because that url is from a basic site that only hosts videos...

So I don't understand :dunno:

See you !


----------

